# 다루어 보며



## wonlon

A: 가능하면 이번 학기에 한국어능력시험 중급을 따려고 합니다. 중급을 따려면 어느 정도 공부해야 되나요?
B: 최소한 예년의 문제 유형을 *다루어 보며 *열심히 시험 공부를 해야 돼요.

1. 유형을 *다루어 보다
*What does this phrase mean?
I have checked 다루다 already, but I want to better make sense of this sentence.

2. 며
며 has so many meanings, here does it mean simultaneous action or listing things?


----------



## ddungbo

B: 최소한 예년의 문제 유형을 다루어 보며 열심히 시험 공부를 해야 돼요.
You're going to have to look over the past exams (database?) at least and work really hard. 

1. 다루어 보다 
As I wrote this, I was confused about whether this 보다 belongs to the grammar of ~해 보다, or it just means 'to look'. I first thought it would be the first case, but then debated myself because it might also be something like a compound verbs that is similar to English phrasal verb. In which case, of course, 다루어 might function as an adverb modifying the verb 보다. However, I think this analysis is unlikely.

2. 며
You're right. And I would say it simply means 'and' here in this context.

_I typed this up through my phone now I'm on my laptop so I'll briefly correct some of the sentences I wrote_


----------



## Superhero1

When revising for your next exam, you would gather and revise the past exam papers and then you might notice the similar pattern or important topics with which past-exams had dealt, in the end, you would study the pattern or question which had been taken frequently.


----------



## Mallarme

wonlon said:


> 2. 며
> 며 has so many meanings, here does it mean simultaneous action or listing things?



Yes, simultaneous action. I would  translate it like this:
B: 최소한 예년의 문제 유형을 *다루어 보며 *열심히 시험 공부를 해야 돼요.

B: At the least, you should study hard for the test going over problems/questions from past exams.


----------



## rumistar

The basic form of 다루어 보며 is 다루어 보다.
다루어 보다≒다루다. but 다루어 보다 consists of 2 verbs, verb 다루다 + verb 보다
In this situation, 다루다 is main verb which is 본 용언 in Korean and 보다 is 보조 용언. I don't know how to translate 보조 용언 into English.
In the conversation, 보조 용언 makes sentences more specific.
and *-며* is 어미 which can be used when we write about 2 or more situations in the sentence.
In my opinion, it seems like "and" in English.
You should deal with the types of questions that appeared in previous years *and* study hard.
*** 용언 in Korean: 동사(Verb), 형용사(Adjective), 서술격 조사 -이다.*


----------



## rumistar

I'm so sorry that I made an mistake, the blue part in my reply.
I restarted studying Korean grammar recently and I found that the blue part should be the following.
*** 용언 in Korean: 동사(Verb), 형용사(Adjective), 서술격 조사 -이다.*
 ↓
*** 가변어(활용어[活用語]): 용언(동사, 형용사),  서술격 조사 '-이다'*
I am really sorry for any confusion caused.
_*Rumi*_


----------

